# Which gun manufacturers do you prefer?



## gunresearch1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I'm doing a quick survey (about 4 minutes) on the gun industry and I'm interested in the opinions of gun owners on various brands and what drives their purchase decisions. It's extremely quick and I’d be happy to share the results with the community. 

Also, I will be having a drawing among respondents for a $50 VISA giftcard for those interested (totally optional). It's not much but the most I can offer as a small team.

Questionnaire: surveymonkey.com/r/GunsFall2017

The research isn't for any of these companies. Just curious to see the opinion of the brands. Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

In semi autos I'm a Springfield guy.
In revolvers S&W.

Between the 2 I'll take Springer.

AFS


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

linky no work


AFS


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

Glock


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Ruger, then S&W.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Every one of them accept for Taurus!!!!!!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

HK, Sig, S&W, Ruger, Colt, CZ, Glock, Kimber, Springfield, not necessarily in that order. It all depends on the one I decide to carry on any given day.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

CZ, Sig Sauer, Beretta, S&W, Kahr... and my newest favorite... Canik.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

CZ for all semiautos, and new revolvers.
S&W for used revolvers.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 5, 2017)

1911=Springfield/Colt
Striker fired=Glock
Revolvers=pre-lock S&W


----------



## farook (Jan 7, 2015)

If you got these






and the Sig Virtus and Rattle your blessed


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Ruger - Revolvers
S & W - Semi-autos


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

I have 2 Marlin rifles (30-30 and 22LR). Very accurate.
Also 2 Savage bolt action rifles (223 and 22LR). Very accurate.
Older Mossberg 16ga bolt action shotgun with variable choke. Still looks great at over 50 years old. 1st firearm.
2 S&W pistols semi-auto M&P 9 and Victory 22. Trouble free and accurate.
Next firearm looks to be the Ruger SP 101 in 22LR. Maybe next spring. 
Never thought I would get a revolver but after watching a few guys this summer shoot single action, looks like fun. And the Ruger can also take 22 shorts although I have not seen them in any of our locat stores in awhile.


----------



## thomashoard1909 (Oct 9, 2017)

Springfield Armory for pistols.

Ruger for revolvers and .22LR rifles.

Other than that, it depends. Most every manufacturer has good products in at least some of their calibers.


----------



## LlamaFan (Oct 11, 2017)

My choices are focused on “bang for the buck” (pun intended) so while I like many of the upper level guns, at the price points where I play, I like Ruger.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I've shot guns from lots of different manufacturers but I don't have a favorite. It depends on the model or type of gun. Single stack 9mm, there's at least 6 I like a lot & a few I haven't tried yet.


----------



## RAEIndustries (Oct 6, 2017)

Glock CZ S&W HK Ruger


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Looking in my gun safe, I seem to gravitate towards Springfield,CZ, and S&W, but the Ruger, Colt, and Glock ain't no slouches.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

From most I own to least I own (I like them all or they'd be gone....)

Walther
H&K
FN
CZ
Beretta
S&W
Ruger
Glock


----------



## cbpat1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Glock


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

Livingthedream said:


> Every one of them accept for Taurus!!!!!!


Always have to be the jerk.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

High dollar: HK USP, Arsenal Strike One, Rex Zero One.
Best value: anything Sarsilmaz, Taurus PT111, Beretta PX4 Storm, Hi-point (ugly but goes bang every time). 
Biggest peice of crap: anything Glock, anything Diamondback, anything Remington.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Outlaw said:


> High dollar: HK USP, Arsenal Strike One, Rex Zero One.
> Best value: anything Sarsilmaz, Taurus PT111, Beretta PX4 Storm, Hi-point (ugly but goes bang every time).
> *Biggest peice of crap: anything Glock*, anything Diamondback, anything Remington.


Anyone who says: "Biggest piece of crap: anything Glock" can't be taken too seriously.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Better yet didn't Taurus buy out Diamondback a couple years ago. So if it's a piece of crap what does that make Taurus. Quality control is probably the same at both places.


----------



## Hlan1209 (Mar 24, 2017)

Only Glock


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Glock, Springfield A, S&W. No sig or taurus, Ever!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtorian4156 (Oct 26, 2017)

CZ or Glock for striker fire (just got a CZ p10c I can't shoot enough and Glock 17 or 19 just work and feel great in the hand)

Old browning for semiauto 22lr (Nomad is amazing)

Colt SA revolvers


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Outlaw said:


> Always have to be the jerk.


Will always let possible buyers know about a bad product. If that makes me a jerk so be it. Are we getting a little touchy there? You obviously have no clue about quality guns calling Glocks crap. Not a glock fan but they make a great gun with awesome Cs unlike Taurus. Fyi Diamondback
is owned by Taurus and they manufacture Diamondbacks Guess that confirms it. You haven't a clue. Dope!!!!!!!!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Livingthedream said:


> *Will always let possible buyers know about a bad product.* If that makes me a jerk so be it. Are we getting a little touchy there?


No, that's not being a jerk. Being a jerk would be trying to justify buying a product that you personally had nothing but trouble with. Some people look to forums such as this one to get an honest opinion from people who are not in the business of selling any particular make of gun. Although there may be a few that are? I'd say that for the most part that there are not that many. Some products just have a poor track record. It's either a hit or a miss. When it comes to buying a product that your life may depend on you can't afford a miss just to save a coupla' bucks. Would you buy a faulty fire extinguisher? A vehicle with lug nuts and wheel studs made of cheap steel? A life preserver that absorbs water?


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Well said. Check out the new post on New To Handguns thread. Poor guy could have gotten seriously injured by what appears to be another crappy poorly made Taurus. This is why I worn people about Taurus. Thank god it was a smaller caliber handgun.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Springers for semi's
Smith's for revolvers
Remington for shotguns.
Crosman for pellet guns.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I have 3 Glocks and 3 Rugers. If I had a few spare bucks around i'd include Beretta too!


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

desertman said:


> Anyone who says: "Biggest piece of crap: anything Glock" can't be taken too seriously.


The fact there are SO MANY aftermarket upgrades for the Glock says it all.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Outlaw said:


> The fact there are SO MANY aftermarket upgrades for the Glock says it all.


The fact that there are SO MANY law enforcement agencies using Glocks says it all. I don't know of any that use a Taurus and for good reason. Their lives may depend on the firearm they carry. They're certainly not going to carry one from a company that manufactures a cheaply made product that has been plagued with problems. Or one that will not stand up to any amount of extensive use under all conditions. Taurus products are generally made for people that want a gun for protection but don't want to spend a penny more than what they have to. The type that will load it up, throw it in a drawer and forget about it. They're not made to stand up to thousands of rounds being fired through them. Which they should in order to become proficient with it by those very same people who buy a gun, load it up and forget about it. Regardless of how much you love your Taurus, you do get what you pay for. They probably use inferior materials, and a marginally paid labor force to keep the costs down. Somethings gotta' give somewhere or they'd be putting all of the other firearms manufacturers out of business selling a product so cheaply while retaining the same quality as the others. Just like with Harbor Freight tools. As with Harbor Freight tools you do not see too many, if any professionals using them. Sure they may work for a while but you can almost be sure they're gonna' break just when you least expect it.

The fact that there are so many aftermarket upgrades only indicates that a Glock is one of the most popular pistols on the market today. Same for the AR15 and 1911's. There are God only knows how many upgrades and accessories for them too. I suppose by your standards they're crap too?

The reason you do not see aftermarket parts and upgrades for a Taurus is that the cost of those parts or a combination of those parts are worth more than the gun itself. In which case you'd be better off buying a better quality gun in the first place. It's kind of like putting a $2,000 set of wheels on a Ford Pinto. It's still gonna be a Ford Pinto and add nothing to the value of the car. Put a set of $2,000 set of wheels on a Corvette and you can almost be sure to get your money back when you sell the car. The same can be said for guns as there are customized versions that cost hundreds if not thousand's more than their stock counterparts. The availability of aftermarket parts allows individuals to buy a quality gun for let's say $600 add $200 worth of parts over time and at least end up with an $800 gun.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Ruger and S&W.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Old thread but here goes. I am not a fan of Taurus, but there are some brighter sides. Their 1911 is a pretty good gun, so I hear. I'm also not a fan of Glock, but it's mainly I prefer the road less traveled. It's a good gun but it's just that there are too many newbie Glock-tards out there who don't have a clue. When I go to a crowded range, I know right off who's going to sweep me with their muzzle. The new Glock owner. I know who's going to have a hard time keeping it on paper at 5 yards. The new and even a lot of older Glock users. It's just given me a bad taste over the years, but it is a fine handgun, no doubt. It's so many of the owners. I also hate the news calling any handgun a Glock. 

So, what do I like? Most anything else. I like Walther and Sig for modern striker fired. S&W too. I love the Bulgarian Makarov in 9x18. I like most any 1911 except Springfield. For revolvers I like S&W. Single action revolvers, I like Colt and Ruger. I'd like CZ a lot better if my old arthritic hands could rack the slide more easily. Mouse gun, I like my Ruger LCP II.


----------



## rpenmanparker (Mar 3, 2018)

I don't like the Glock aesthetics. The blocky shape is nasty. C'mon guys, where did you learn to design the appearance of a gun?

Ruger is my favorite wrt value proposition: well made, good looking, good shooting, not too expensive...in general. I'm happy with my SR9 and SR1911. Not so much with my LC9s which is a pain to disassemble and has a crappy trigger.


----------



## jeffa (Mar 17, 2018)

Hk
cz/eaa
glock


----------



## Longhorn1986 (Dec 22, 2017)

1911 - Kimber
Polymer Semi-Auto - FN 
Revolvers - Smith & Wesson


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

joepolo said:


> Better yet didn't Taurus buy out Diamondback a couple years ago. So if it's a piece of crap what does that make Taurus. Quality control is probably the same at both places.


Taurus did not buy Diamondback, so there's that. Also I didn't say all of the Taurus guns, only the pt111 9mm, as of yet it's Taurus' only win so far.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Beretta, Glock, Ruger, S&W, SCCY, Walther, & HK. Not necessarily in that order....well, except for the Beretta. :smt1099


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Ruger for LCP II/LC9s, MK .22
S&W for M&P 9
Colt for 1911


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Going by brand may not be an efficient selection method. I love CZ's, but there are several clones that sell cheaper that are proving to be reliable and accurate. The same is true of other classic designs.

In the end, you have to gamble that your choice will do all it claims to do, unless you are able to test it first. If you are not able to test it before you buy (likely), you need to wring it out pretty well before you start betting your life on it. Typically, it takes a couple hundred rounds to satisfy me about that, IF there are no failures. If it malfunctions during that count, I restart the count, while checking for obvious flaws, and cleaning it well between range sessions.


----------



## JohnPaulJones (Mar 25, 2018)

H&K Beretta


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

berettatoter said:


> Beretta, Glock, Ruger, S&W, SCCY, Walther, & HK. Not necessarily in that order....well, except for the Beretta. :smt1099


Your little icon at the end should be waving the Italian flag, not the US.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Livingthedream said:


> Every one of them accept for Taurus!!!!!!


Im with ya...Semi auto Taurus for sure.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Kahr for me


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

There are so many good guns out there. I'll go with guns I own not guns I've shot. In terms of brand I'd have to say Sarsilmaz, incredible quality and accuracy at under $300. As far as model I have to go with my Taurus pt111 9mm. Taurus has incredibly poor customer service but the reliability of mine is incredible.


----------



## cbpat1 (Apr 18, 2017)

I have only ever owned Glocks and S&W’s. I would like to try a Canik on my next and probably last handgun purchase.


----------



## Zebra (Feb 6, 2017)

First, I will admit that I am biased in that I will only purchase name brand firearms; Sig, H&K, S&W, Browning, Colt, Glock, etc. I understand that any manufacture can have a lemon or a problematic child, but I have always has good luck with name brand as opposed to tier 2 or tier 3 manufactures that other people experienced.
I have to admit that I have seen and handled some very quality made Turkish firearms and might consider them possibly??? Depends on the day, mood, and mindset of the day for me.


----------



## siradorta (May 14, 2018)

Colt, SW, Browning, Remmington, Glock, Henry


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Zebra said:


> First, I will admit that I am biased in that I will only purchase name brand firearms; Sig, H&K, S&W, Browning, Colt, Glock, etc. I understand that any manufacture can have a lemon or a problematic child, but I have always has good luck with name brand as opposed to tier 2 or tier 3 manufactures that other people experienced.
> I have to admit that I have seen and handled some very quality made Turkish firearms and might consider them possibly??? Depends on the day, mood, and mindset of the day for me.


I use a Stoeger M-2000 12 gauge for dove hunting, and have been 100% pleased with it, after about 10 cases of dove loads fired through it. It is Turkish made, on the Benelli and Franchi pattern, although it is not as light, tight or beautiful. The Benelli style action has worked great, and it shoots as well as anything else in 12 gauge. Based on that, and a Turkish over and under 20 gauge that I have fired, I think it likely that some of the Turkish made pistols would be good, as well.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

S&W and Colt I guess. Also shoot Ruger, Dan Wesson, Browning, and a bunch of other stuff. It really depends on the particular gun.


----------



## Bersaguy (May 5, 2018)

Bersa and Bersa


----------



## cbpat1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Glock


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

JohnPaulJones said:


> H&K Beretta


Sho nuff!!!!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Outlaw, "High dollar: HK USP, Arsenal Strike One, Rex Zero One.
Best value: anything Sarsilmaz, Taurus PT111, Beretta PX4 Storm, Hi-point (ugly but goes bang every time). 
*Biggest peice of crap: anything Glock,* anything Diamondback, anything Remington.

From this quote forward your credibility with me is gone. *By the way Outlaw the word is spelled PIECE not peice.*

GW


----------



## shepsan (Jan 22, 2013)

1911's: Baer, Brown and Wilson. Never had a bad one made by them. Best was Ed Brown
Revolvers: Colt, Ruger and S&W. Had good and bad from each. Best was Ruger
Non-1911 Semi's:FN, CZ, Walther, Glock and S&W. S&W M&P models best of all.

Absolutely worst ever: Diamondback DB380


----------

